# Saturday Group Ride



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Guys:

Anyone interested in a group ride early this Saturday? Was thinking of starting at Bicycle Outfitter at 9:30AM. Ride both sides of OLH and turn back. Could go to 92, if we want to add some flatter miles. Perhaps, stop at the Starbucks on Sandhill Road for a break on the way back.

I haven't put that many uphill miles this year so my time up OLH varies from 25-30 minutes.

CHL


----------



## xls (Nov 11, 2004)

CHL said:


> Hi Guys:
> 
> Anyone interested in a group ride early this Saturday? Was thinking of starting at Bicycle Outfitter at 9:30AM. Ride both sides of OLH and turn back. Could go to 92, if we want to add some flatter miles. Perhaps, stop at the Starbucks on Sandhill Road for a break on the way back.
> 
> ...


Western Wheelers have an "impromptu" group ride that somewhat fits your schedule / route. 

Check their ride calendar here.

It's a great group/club and I'd join that ride but I have to go MTB after the rain this week.


----------

